# sprachunabhängige Properties einlesen



## Steve™ (20. Jul 2009)

Moin, 
eine einfache Frage. In unserer JSF Applikation soll es neuerdings eine Anbindung an ein anderes Sytem geben. Hierzu müssen einige Daten (Verbindung, Benutzer, Password...) aus einer Datei eingelesen werden. Mein erster Gedanke war, ob ich die entsprechenden Werte nicht einfach in eine properties Datei schreiben, z.B. 

xy_config.properites 

url = http:xyz.de/service...
user = xy
pass = xy

und diese dann einfach über die JSF wie gehabt auslesen kann ? Spricht da was dagegen ? 

Wichtig ist, dass der Anwender keinen direkten Zugriff auf dieses resources Datei hat, denn er soll da nicht drin rumhacken, heißt der Zugriff auf das externe System läuft für den Anwender im Hintergrund. Er soll die Daten nicht kennen, die da drinstehen. 

Danke
Steve


----------



## mmeyer1987 (22. Jul 2009)

Moin,

Kann man so machen, klar! Ich nutze solche Properties, um auf Testdatenbanken umzuleiten, anstatt auf Echtdaten zu arbeiten. Ist halt wie du schon sagtest, nur sehr wichtig, das der komplette Zugriff im Hintergrund abläuft. Aber warum nicht....


----------



## Steve™ (22. Jul 2009)

jo merci, 
das funktioniert auch alles so. hoffe mal, dass es ausreicht, dass diese datei im geschützten WEB-INF Ordner liegt, denn würde der anwender diese datei öffnen, könnte er sich mit diesen daten auf dem externen system einloggen, was nicht sein darf. 
notfalls könnte man die werte da ja auch verschlüsselt reinschreiben.


----------



## mmeyer1987 (22. Jul 2009)

Moin, 

Warum in den WEB-INF Ordner?  Du könntest doch die Datei irgendwo im Dateisystem ablegen, auf dem der Server läuft.

Auf dem Server gibst du eine URL an, und dieses auch im Deployment Descriptor der Anwendung hinterlegen. In de Source musst du dann nur noch ein Lookup auf die Properties-Datei machen. 

So würde der Anwender nicht mal den Hauch einer Chance haben, die Datei zu sehen.

Gruß


----------



## Steve™ (22. Jul 2009)

Hm ?
sorry aber verstehe nicht so ganz wie du meinst, bzw. wie oder wo gebe ich den url im deployment deskriptor an ?

also du meinst url ist der pfad zu der datei auf dem server ?


----------

